

Show HN: BrowseOn - continuous web browsing, from desktop to mobile (MVP) - balbeit
http://browseonapp.com

======
balbeit
This is the first iteration of my first-ever released project, done over the
last week. It allows you to sync your mobile browser to your desktop browser.
I hope to expand the product and overall make it easier for people to switch
working from their desktop to their mobile phone, and vice-versa.

Technology: Node.js server running on Heroku, connected to a Redis database.

I would appreciate any suggestions, criticism, or improvements!

There are a couple other great apps that do something similar:

    
    
      http://trns.fr - uses text messages instead of email / mobile bookmarks
      http://AirLinkApp.com - one-time bookmarklet generation

